# Robins watching over the garden



## rcarca (Aug 6, 2014)

Taken not so long ago as I was mowing the lawn:

Look mum - I am standing on one foot:


Several robins were in and out of the trees looking for insects on the ground as I was mowing part of the lawn today. Sorry there are so many - but I think they are kind of cute!!! by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

And again:


Several robins were in and out of the trees looking for insects on the ground as I was mowing part of the lawn today. Sorry there are so many - but I think they are kind of cute!!! by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Ruffled feathers:


Several robins were in and out of the trees looking for insects on the ground as I was mowing part of the lawn today. Sorry there are so many - but I think they are kind of cute!!! by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Anyone else got gardening friendly birds?

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice series Richard. I really like the second one.


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 13, 2014)

These are wonderful shots which you have taken so nicely. Love the angle! Great job.


----------

